# darling/babe/honey



## jellophish

Are there any words in Korean that can be used the way words like "my darling? or "babe" are?

Ex. "I'll see you later, babe"

Also, are there any terms of endearment like that that could be used casually?

Please write in the hangul and the romanization
Thanks in advance  (If there aren't any, that's okay too I was just curious)


----------



## Kross

Due to the English influence young couples borrow the expressions directly from English such as 달링, 베이비, 아기야, 자기야, 여보야, etc. 

As long as I know, we don't have that kind of custom and tradition, so there are no native expressions for those.

As for your second quesiton, can you elaborate more for me? I don't fully get it.


----------



## RadkeRonnie

The romanization for Kross's terms is this:

dalling, beibi, agiya, jagiya, yeoboya

I just want to say though, that not everyone romanizes the same, so if you want to know how to pronounce things correctly, it's MUCH easier to get away from romanization completely.


----------



## chemnerd

jellophish said:


> Also, are there any terms of endearment like that that could be used casually?



It depends on each person. I've heard of 자기야 quite often but have not heard of 'babe or 달링(darling)' in Korea.
I dare say ladies like to use 오빠 and men normally use their girlfriends' name.


----------

